# The Atom Bridge



## Rob Fisher

Yet another in the long line of Billet Box bridges to arrive in the Vape Cave! This is the *Atom Bridge*. Very easy coil placement and wicked with a 45-degree cut in the tails... tucked a little of the tail into the juices holes at the bottom. Right off the bat, I have to say the airflow is brilliant and almost the same as a Dvarw DL!

With the plethora of bridges for the Billet Box and most of them really good it is hard to rate them against each other because they all have good flavour. So for me it boils down to airflow and I think the Atom has the best airflow for me! Really happy I have one inbound. This one was borrowed from @charln!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Happy Days! My own Atom Bridge arrived today along with a few other goodies from Protocol V Tech!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Signature 28 watts I see!

looks great Rob! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Signature 28 watts I see!
> 
> looks great Rob! Enjoy



For sure Hi Ho @Silver! 28 watts for the win with an Obey X SteamCraft - The One: Ni 80 Micro Framed Staple Aliens 2.5mm 0.4Ω

The Atom and the Cloud Mods Bridges are the best bridges ever! And I have a few!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ugi

Atom Rba for the win

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Rob Fisher said:


> For sure Hi Ho @Silver! 28 watts for the win with an Obey X SteamCraft - The One: Ni 80 Micro Framed Staple Aliens 2.5mm 0.4Ω
> 
> The Atom and the Cloud Mods Bridges are the best bridges ever! And I have a few!


How would you compare this to the Mobb 2? Definitely interested to see how this one fairs!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Halfdaft Customs said:


> How would you compare this to the Mobb 2? Definitely interested to see how this one fairs!



@Halfdaft Customs I prefer it to the Mobb 2. The Atom, the Cloud Mods Bridge and the Black Rose Spade all beat the Mobb 2. I guess I may be a little tainted with the Mobb's because I spent a lot of money on them and two of them had manufacturing faults... yes they sent replacement parts right away to fix the issues but I don't think their QC is up to scratch!

The three I mention have perfect airflow for me. And the flavour is excellent! I like to say the Atom is like a Dvarw DL in a Billet Box!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ugi

I have the atom and mobb mini and the Atom is a hands down Winner. I prefer the Atom to the Mobb but also like them both....if that makes any sense. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

I really should not have read this post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Halfdaft

BioHAZarD said:


> I really should not have read this post


Me neither... I now have one on the way as a result

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Me neither... I now have one on the way as a result


yup same .. as well as a whole host of other goodies... and I have been so good up to now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BioHAZarD said:


> yup same .. as well as a whole host of other goodies... and I have been so good up to now.



You will be a happy Chappie!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft

BioHAZarD said:


> yup same .. as well as a whole host of other goodies... and I have been so good up to now.


I feel like there's a bit of a race happening here... who will get ATOMized first

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I feel like there's a bit of a race happening here... who will get ATOMized first


I am further away from the supplier ... I think you will win in this instance .... on parcel weight I may beat you though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft

BioHAZarD said:


> I am further away from the supplier ... I think you will win in this instance .... on parcel weight I may beat you though


Most likely, keen to see what you get though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Let the testing commence!!!
I’m lucky enough to test a new prototype coil from SteamCraft inside which is absolutely top quality!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Let the testing commence!!!



Winner! Happy Days ahead!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Let the testing commence!!!
> I’m lucky enough to test a new prototype coil from SteamCraft inside which is absolutely top quality!


Enjoy. Let me know what you think. You definitely won the race

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Halfdaft

BioHAZarD said:


> Enjoy. Let me know what you think. You definitely won the race


I will do! So far it's amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oooooo such a good vape in a Billet Box! Atom Bridge for President!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> Oooooo such a good vape in a Billet Box! Atom Bridge for President!
> View attachment 261185


you are really not helping my FOMO

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Day two of the Atom bridge and it's still going *STRONG*... Quickly becoming one of my all time favorite pieces of gear!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Day two of the Atom bridge and it's still going *STRONG*... Quickly becoming one of my all time favorite pieces of gear!



Every time I pick up my BB with the Atom, I get excited. Not sure why it is so different to most other bridges... my guess is the perfect airflow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Halfdaft

Rob Fisher said:


> Every time I pick up my BB with the Atom, I get excited. Not sure why it is so different to most other bridges... my guess is the perfect airflow!
> View attachment 261247


Perfect airflow & excellent flavor!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

time to start testing

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

BioHAZarD said:


> time to start testing
> View attachment 261248



28 Watts for a large win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Slamphibian

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Perfect airflow & excellent flavor!


@Halfdaft Customs I'm loving my Atom As well. Using the Mk-01 version of it. I find that in Desserts and Cereals its absolutely shines, I somewhat feel it looses it somewhere in flavour with fruity things though. Currently rocking it with a @charln RBAlien in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Slamphibian said:


> @Halfdaft Customs I'm loving my Atom As well. Using the Mk-01 version of it. I find that in Desserts and Cereals its absolutely shines, I somewhat feel it looses it somewhere in flavour with fruity things though. Currently rocking it with a @charln RBAlien in it.


I also have an RBAlien in and it's singing! I've only had deserts on hand to try and it's been wonderful, though I will be getting some fruits soon to test.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Atom Bridge is a real winner! It's tops!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Atom in the Stormtrooper Armor C4!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Slamphibian

That Stormtrooper C4 is looking amazing @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Rob Fisher said:


> Atom in the Stormtrooper Armor C4!
> View attachment 262153


Do you know if Obey Robot will be bringing out BB doors similar to this, I could really use a black set for my labrat to keep the stormtrooper look going.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Do you know if Obey Robot will be bringing out BB doors similar to this, I could really use a black set for my labrat to keep the stormtrooper look going.



Yes I'm sure they well!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Atom Bridge is still my favourite BB Bridge followed by the Cloud Mods Bridge! And both are always in an Atmizoo Snail Tank!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still really enjoying the Atom Bridge! I find myself using it a lot of the time! It's a long time since I have had this much use out of a boro device! The Black Rose Whale with Snail Tank is housing the Atom!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still my favourite bridge of all time! A new "The One" coil from @charln is being installed for the VapeCon weekend! We are going to have a good time!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Still my favourite bridge of all time! A new "The One" coil from @charln is being installed for the VapeCon weekend! We are going to have a good time!
> View attachment 266160


man you're the worst! just when i think i have cured myself of my aio infatuation you go and post things like this! this bridge looks epic!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Slamphibian

Rob Fisher said:


> Still my favourite bridge of all time! A new "The One" coil from @charln is being installed for the VapeCon weekend! We are going to have a good time!
> View attachment 266160


Its an amazing bridge @Rob Fisher , I use the 3mm ID RBAliens from @charln in there and they work an absolute treat. Flavour is great and this bridge never fails to wick perfectly.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> man you're the worst! just when i think i have cured myself of my aio infatuation you go and post things like this! this bridge looks epic!



@Paul33 FOMO is my main job!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And of course, the Atom will be in the magnificent Hoko.E for the VapeCon weekend! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Halfdaft

Slamphibian said:


> Its an amazing bridge @Rob Fisher , I use the 3mm ID RBAliens from @charln in there and they work an absolute treat. Flavour is great and this bridge never fails to wick perfectly.


Most definitely the RBAlien is amazing in it! Though I recommend trying a 2.5mm, it's so damn good...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> And of course, the Atom will be in the magnificent Hoko.E for the VapeCon weekend! Bazinga!
> View attachment 266161


That is just breath taking uncle.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> And of course, the Atom will be in the magnificent Hoko.E for the VapeCon weekend! Bazinga!
> View attachment 266161



Held this mod in my hand at VapeCon
wow, what a creation
so small (smaller than a billet box)
and that metal work and engraving is very intricate - what a work of art!
enjoy it Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Got a dope little upgrade for my Atom at VapeCon. Thanks so much @charln

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Happy Days! I nailed a second Atom today! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! @charln for President!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

